# Day one



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Went and got fertile eggs filled up the incubator and gave some to miss broody.

















Broody miss Morticia


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What does Miss Morticia think about finally sitting on some potential babies?  She's a pretty girl!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

She seems to be pretty happy about it. And thanks. She is a jersey giant Cochin mix. Poor thing isn't a year old and is so broody.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Wishing Miss Morticia (and you) the best of luck!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks so much, I need all the luck I can get


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Awe, I want a broody chicken with fertile eggs under her! How cool to have both methods going on simultaneously.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

So since putting her on the eggs Friday afternoon she has not gotten out to eat, drink or poo. So this morning I took her out to the coop ( I have her separated in a lg kennel in the garage) she did eat and drink. Oh let's not forget poo...evidently she was quite full of it since she pooped all down my side and filled my coat pocket with it...GROSS! What we do for our birds. I am wondering if she is one of those who will starve to death while trying to hatch eggs?


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

She will make a great mother. very cozy she looks.
VIVI


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Day 10. Candled them for the first time. 23 out of the 41 in the incubator are fertile and growing. 7 out of 10 under my broody are going strong. That's a possibility of 30 babies! Oh my. Looking forward to seeing how my broody does with some babies.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Update, all done hatching. 20 adorable babies in the incubator waiting to come out! There were 22 fertile eggs. One was a really dark shell and I wasn't sure if it was fertile, it wasn't. So 20 out of 22 is pretty good for a first time. I am very happy. And not to forget, 6 out 7 eggs under my broody hen hatched. It's been a busy couple of days here!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Make that 21!


----------

